# Signiture contest!!!!



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi guys!

I've seen some pretty cool signitures around mantidforum, so I thought I would hold a contest to see who's is the coolest!

Just post something and enable signiture.

Here's mine:


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 13, 2012)

It may be cool, but it is too big. Should be only 4 lines, I believe.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jul 13, 2012)

I like mine, nice and simple and doesn't distract from the actual post


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 13, 2012)

i tried to make the gif smaller, but the editor kept making it full size


----------



## Rick (Jul 13, 2012)

I agree it is a bit on the large size overall. Your image and the lines of text under it all add up to a large amount of screen space.


----------



## agent A (Jul 13, 2012)

lol u misspelled siganture :lol: 

i remember how long my signature used to be

it had a huge list and a poem in it

now mine is tiny


----------



## kitkat39 (Jul 13, 2012)

agent A said:


> lol u misspelled *siganture* :lol:
> 
> i remember how long my signature used to be
> 
> ...


DOUBLE FAIL =Þ::::


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 13, 2012)

Now this is an awesome "signiture" set. :lol:


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 13, 2012)

ok, took out the gif. this editor ANNOYS me!


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 13, 2012)

Still about 12 lines too big.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 14, 2012)

how about now?


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 14, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> It may be cool, but it is too big. Should be only 4 lines, I believe.


I say again...Should be only 4 lines, I believe. You got 11 lines there. 11-4=7 lines too many. Send Peter Clausen a message. He'll probably be able to set it straight.

Look at Agent A's signature. That is correct.


----------



## agent A (Jul 14, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Look at Agent A's signature. That is correct.


I would reduce it more but u know what they say

Yolo!!!


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 14, 2012)

ok, how about NOW? :lol:


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 14, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS! :clap: YOU DID IT! Not enough to win a signiture contest, though. :lol:


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 7, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> ok, how about NOW? :lol:


OOPS! Your signature is too long,again. :lol: I don't think your signature is supposed to be an advertisement for your classified ad, but do what you must. But try to keep the lines down to 4. Agent A even has his signature down to three! Great job, Agent A! You get a silver star! :shuriken:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 7, 2012)

u guys are crazy, ah ha, hows mine?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 7, 2012)

gee, looks to long too. so don't bother to answer me!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 7, 2012)

personally, when I started to read this, I thought u ment the line that had nothing to do with your name or bus, as is my bottom line!


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 7, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> gee, looks to long too. so don't bother to answer me!


Yours is good. No worries. :flowers:


----------



## aNisip (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't have a signature, but i volunteer gripen in this contest, along with Nick ...i think those are inventive!

And Rebecca yours is great!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah!

How's mine in terms of accordance to laws?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 7, 2012)

They're just so diabolic!!! :lol:


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 4, 2013)

kitkat39 said:


> DOUBLE FAIL =Þ::::


haha :smarty:


----------

